# Dell Inspiron 530 Won't turn on/boot up



## ineedsomehelp100

I have a Dell Inspiron 530, when I turn it on, the fan turns on but won't stop. 
Sometimes I get beeps when this happens and sometimes I don't!
The power button is blue as normal. 
My monitor shows nothing (as if the computer is still off). I've never had a problem like this before
Any ideas please?


----------



## animostical

Well im guessing the mobo is just going bad. Or is already gone.


----------



## schw32m

ineedsomehelp100 said:


> I have a Dell Inspiron 530, when I turn it on, the fan turns on but won't stop.
> Sometimes I get beeps when this happens and sometimes I don't!
> The power button is blue as normal.
> My monitor shows nothing (as if the computer is still off). I've never had a problem like this before
> Any ideas please?



How many beeps do you get? It is important as it will take the guesswork out of diagnosing the problem.


----------



## NGUChris

Try clearing the CMOS 
http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/inspd530/en/OM/HTML/appendix.htm#wp1141353

Are you using an onborad VGA or GFX Card ?


----------



## The_Other_One

Check the RAM, confirm it's seated correctly.  If you have two sticks, try them individually.  If you have more RAM that would work in that computer, try swapping it out.  Perhaps try removing the hard drive, optical drive, network card, external cards, etc...

It sounds very much like this compaq's failure, which turned out to be a chip warping away from the board.  Ended up being repairable by removing the motherboard, using a heatgun on around the chipset (what was warping) then putting it back together...


----------



## Cams

Had the exact same problem with a friends 530. It ended up being the memory. Good luck.

Edit: Depending on how much ram you have I would take out all the sticks and interchange them one at a time and then add the rest one by one until the system fails again. The last stick inserted was bad in that case. If everything works fine again then it may have just needed to be reseated.


----------

